# What Did You Do New Years Eve



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I stayed home with the family, had a steak and scallop dinner with some wine and fell asleep at 9 PM.

I got all the partying out of my system years ago.

Now I hate hangovers and there's way to many cops out there ready to "clean your clock".


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I went to bed early too. Today the wife and I will go to Jay's house eat and watch some football. We spent the day yesterday building a new round table.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I want to add to my post. I think the tougher DUI enforcement is a positive thing. I've seen the damage caused in Costa Rica where there is little enforcement.

Three members of my wife's family, including her brother on Christmas Eve 13 years ago, died in alcohol related accidents. All were innocent victims.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

We got to meet our new neighbors - it was actually kind of exciting - they were setting off fireworks [one guy buys bookoos of fireworks every opportunity-in SC there is no limit] and caught the grass on fire several times [it was really too windy to do this] so people were running around with fire extinguishers and buckets of water. [We managed to discharge our two car extinguishers so guess we nee do go buy new ones today]


I never knew how quickly bermuda grass would burn! It had rained all week the week before.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

We were going to a party one of my wife's coworkers was having, but we had a big tree fall on our garage yesterday so we decided to stay home. I had some nice filet mignon, some taters, asparagus, and a tomato/basil salad planned so we had that and kicked back by ourselves. 

I'll post some of the tree pics in a new thread.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Well I got off work at 5 was home til just after 7 and had to head back to work until 1:30 this morning for an emergency call. The good news is after a few hours of sleep and no drinking I am totally sober and ready to head to tracking in an hour.

Thought I would add that while you all were eating filet migion I have two stale hot dogs from am pm the only place that was open at 11 pm on new years eve


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

well, i tried to stay up late enough to watch craig ferguson (sp?) at 11:30, but fell asleep and embarrassed myself when my baby boy got home at 2 a.m., and i said "what are you doing here? it's not even midnight yet.." and he replied "Mom, it's 2 in the morning. happy new year!" .

oh well, new year's eve is amateur night anyway. i stay out of it


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

I stayed up until approx. 2:20 am. Had a boring evening at home. Then at 4:35 am, I got a call from my search and rescue team for a lost teenager. A local k9 team found him alive, but he was very cold. It was in the teens here last night. VERY windy too. I imagine it was near zero degrees F when considering the windchill. I just joined our local SAR team in October, and this was my second search. Both were live finds.  I was with the group that found the lost person on my first search. This time I was just helping out but wasn't the one who actually located the kid. Can't wait to get my dog certified. Right now I'm just a groundpounder.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Saw a 950 viewing of Valkery. When it was over, we walked out into a new year.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Me and a friend saw a later afternoon showing of Marley and Me and went grocery shopping to get some wings to cook. She came over after and we had bison sausage jambalaya, hot and BBQ wings, and tater tots (odd combo). Watched movies til about 2 AM, but paused to see the ball drop at midnight our time. Fun times.


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

Fell asleep on the couch watching tv before 10 pm. I guess thats better then working the late patrol shift as I did for the last 7 years.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

A very wild exciting party!\\/ At home, with the critters, stayed up watching TV until new year's ball drop. And, same this morning, watching the Rose Parade.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Roast pork dinner with a friend at my house with the mutts, and then over to the neighbour's for too many cocktails and fizzy wine at midnight. 

Way too much to drink and paying for it today. 

At least I got to kiss a boy, instead of a dog, at midnight this year.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I studied eyelids by 9:00 PM and got up at 12:03 to the sound of fireworks...This morning was a breakfast of shrimp with scrambled eggs with homefries. Always black coffee to wash the taste down. Tonight...deer tenderloins and wine. No road kill to be found thanks to the drunks staying off the public highway...[-X


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I locked myself out, broke into my house through a window and neither dog barked. #-o


----------



## Sara Findley (Feb 27, 2008)

I went out with 3 other mondio ladies and umm it was wild LOL. Downtown, riverwalk and alcohol.. bad idea LOL!


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

We went to a friends house and met lots of new people and more neighbors-we had a great time- not to many "dog" people, but a lot of horse and cattle ranchers and hard workers-I think the hardest drink there was the black coffee- everyone respected the "no drinking if driving rule"-kind of nice to see. Happy New Year


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Stayed home and had dinner with the wife, kids qnd g-kids. Watched tv the rest of the night. Today I sat around, ate and watched more tv. Visited a couple of the brothers and sisters this evening then came home, sat, ate and watched more tv.
I've reached my goal of gaining about 10 lbs since Turkey day. :-&


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I guess I was the only one out in the dark training dogs--until the canons started going off. There's a street light over my duck pen so I've worked the herding dogs the last couple of nights. Three sessions tonight and Khaldi finally figured out balancing a single. There may be hope for her yet. Bob when the email comes out for signing up for working spots at the January meeting [Purina], make sure you sign Thunder up for a round pen spot. Time to get busy!

Terrasita


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

We trained with our schutzhund club. We had a great training session with good friends. A nice way to spend New Years eve.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> I guess I was the only one out in the dark training dogs--until the canons started going off. There's a street light over my duck pen so I've worked the herding dogs the last couple of nights. Three sessions tonight and Khaldi finally figured out balancing a single. There may be hope for her yet. Bob when the email comes out for signing up for working spots at the January meeting [Purina], make sure you sign Thunder up for a round pen spot. Time to get busy!
> 
> Terrasita


 
Will do! Any particulat times?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Went to the neighbours for Fondue Chinoise. It started snowing on our way there and when we got up later in the morning this is what we saw from the window:

See photo gallery for view!

Happy New Year


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Anne Vaini said:


> I locked myself out, broke into my house through a window and neither dog barked. #-o


This made me laugh.  I'm sorry Anne. You know they could smell you, right? 

Nobody else went for live music? We went to a small venue here in town, ate there early to get a good seat and watched Dave Moore and Dave Zollo/Body Electric play. Fun night! I even saw midnight this year.
2009 is a good one already.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Michele McAtee said:


> This made me laugh.  I'm sorry Anne. You know they could smell you, right?


They heard me swearing too! :lol:


----------



## Jaana Aadamsoo (Dec 5, 2008)

We stayed home with THE MAN, our 8 month old boy and the dogs. Drank wine, watched TV, listened to the presidents new years speech and took advantage of that there was noone else home


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Bob, as you know before 10:00 a.m. is not my finest hour so say 10:00 and after so I'll be in thinking mode. I'm also going to bring the ducks so we can work Thunder out in the open without fences.

Terrasita


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'll shoot for 10 or later! :grin:


----------

